# help



## phishie (Sep 22, 2004)

we have a new young black rhom, and he's not eating what we're giving him....apparently, the person we got him from fed him mealworms, so thats what we did...i put one in and as soon as he noticed it he jeted over to it and kinda like..looked at it /sniffed it and swam away...we did this before as well..he did the same thing. He knows its there, and we think he wants food...but why isn't he eating it...oh, also, the day we got him, my brother threw in a piece of shrimp and he went for it and picked at it...should we only feed him shrimp and ditch the mealworms?


----------



## Dezperado (Oct 15, 2004)

i just got a new rbp he is about at the most 4 inches...if yours is smaller i ahve no idea but i have had great succes feeding mine large comets and i also stock the tank with tetras which ocassionly become a snack :laugh: so id try some live food if hes big enough


----------



## phishie (Sep 22, 2004)

my rhom is really small, inch to an inch and a half -ish....we had a fish in the tank (a tiger barb) and he nipped at the barbs fins till he died..we want him to eat the mealworms though...any suggestions..oh, is cutting them up helpful to the fish?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

phishie said:


> my rhom is really small, inch to an inch and a half -ish....we had a fish in the tank (a tiger barb) and he nipped at the barbs fins till he died..we want him to eat the mealworms though...any suggestions..oh, is cutting them up helpful to the fish?


 no he should be able to cut the mealie in half himself... at that size it will look like they're barely eating anything but are actually full... if their belly rounds a little then you know they got their fill

try small cut-up pieces of fish fillet also in addition to the shrimp :nod:


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

have u dried frozen food like blood worms thats what i started my Rbp on when they were 1"


----------

